# LED map lights?



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Hiya guys

I bought some led bulbs for next to the interior light - the map reading lights....but they dont work??

The normal bulbs are fine.

Anyone got them in theres and can you post up a link to the supplier......

Daz

ps they are the right spec i'm sure of it...got the fittings from Wak TT


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

have you tried them either way round as the led bulbs are polarised


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Hiya bud

I'm sure i have....will give it another go though. They're the bayonet fit base on these lights...well, on mine they are.....

Will try it again though..

Cheers

Daz


----------



## dj_ely (Nov 1, 2008)

This might help:

viewtopic.php?t=80223&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=30


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

dj_ely said:


> This might help:
> 
> viewtopic.php?t=80223&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=30


Excellent

Thanks for that matey

Daz


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

and this what i did 8)

had a good few pm 's asking how i did my interior led lighting, so i have put together a bit of a how to..hope it helps 

1st the finished look, these led 's are Xenon White and give a very clean bright cabin light you can use what ever colour you need...main thing to watch out for if you get the led from another supplier is to make sure the map lamps are reverse polarity ..ie outer case + and inner pin -




























this is the ebay link for the lights i ordered (thanks to bobski for this ) v fast delivery and good price :lol:

centre light 
1pc 264 Festoon Dome 44mm 18 LED (Xenon White) Bulb 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1pc-264-Festoon-D ... 7C294%3A50

map lights
2pcs BA9S T4W Refractor 5 Power LED (Xenon White) Bulbs
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2pcs-BA9S-T4W-Ref ... 7C294%3A50

that was the easy bit  now the hard bit  (but not that hard  ) if you just change the led lights for the original lamps, they do not work properly, what we have to do is include a load in the map lamp circuit with a resistor....are you still with me ???
all you need is 2x 330ohm (can be up to 500ohm ) 1 or 2 watt resistors... heat shrink pipe (or tape ) short length of wire, solder and an iron

1st job remove light unit clean the 2 tracks and pre solder










solder short pieces of wire onto the legs of the resistor (can be the same colour wire )










cover well with tape or much better heat shrink tube










now solder the resistors to each map light ...audi have very kindly made provision for clipping the resistor on the back of the light unit... this is what you should have










front with led lights in










re fit and test...all should work just like this

in my car all lights are working just as oem.....come on with door opening, alarm set ,fade smooth to off, and work on the map and centre light switch ,no light flickering with the engine running ...just as if they where ordinary bulbs


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi....i wanna do the centre lamp in red led and the map reading in the white led....will i still have to use the resistors please ????? can anyone recommend a good red led please????


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes you'll still need to use the resistors across the mpalights as described above. I've finally orderded the LED's so will report back when completed. For a red one just do a search on ebay for red led 44mm festoon. For the maplights you need something that is non-polar so works irrespective of which way the light unit is wired.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Naresh said:


> Yes you'll still need to use the resistors across the mpalights as described above. I've finally orderded the LED's so will report back when completed. For a red one just do a search on ebay for red led 44mm festoon. For the maplights you need something that is non-polar so works irrespective of which way the light unit is wired.


Beats making them yourself and burning fingers like i did lol


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Just done a search for the rear number plate leds on waks web but cant seem to find anything...can anyone recommend the led to use....iam looking on the ultraleds web site too...... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GingerjaseTT02 (Jan 12, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110411951309&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

anyone used one of these???? bright enough???


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

holy-post-from-the-dead-batman...

I just did this on mine. Dead easy, looks great, very pleased. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## markusdarkus (Jan 9, 2009)

I think someone needs to start offering this as a replacement service for those forum members who don't have the means to solder... could be a good money maker?


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

You can buy pre-built LED rear plate lamp housings on eBay (although doing it yourself couldn't really be easier!).
For the interior lights, due to the soldering you'd need to do an exchange service, and to be honest if someone's not confident doing basic soldering they're probably not confident removing the interior light housing from the ceiling either...it really is a pretty easy mod to do.


----------



## leeq61 (Apr 20, 2007)

Done this mod this morning. Looks excellent and very very easy to do. Great write-up and instructions.

Cheers guys

Lee


----------



## mattc (Jul 21, 2004)

I got the correct polarity led map bulbs and put them in. They worked as they should when you open the door but when you press the buttons to put the map lights on with the doors shut they are very dim and flicker. I soldered in the two resistors but they are still very dim with the doors closed when forced on with the centre switches ?? Any body else had this ?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Assuming you've changed the centre festoon bulb as well you also need a resistor on that otherwise the map lights will flicker


----------



## mattc (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought of that and bridged the contacts temporarily with a 330 ohm resistor but it had no effect ?? Do I need a different value resistor for the festoon bulb ?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

No a 330ohm should do it. Make sure you get a good solder joint just bridging it (holding it) may not be sufficient :wink:


----------



## dimadee (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks bigsyd,

It worked a treat!


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

bigsyd said:


> and this what i did 8)
> 
> had a good few pm 's asking how i did my interior led lighting, so i have put together a bit of a how to..hope it helps
> 
> ...


I got 2 questions:
-how to remove the unit?
-the polarity of my LEDs is + outer case and - inner pin but they still dont work. Is that because I'm from Slovenia and the polarity of european TTs is reversed?


----------



## crzygreek (Jun 12, 2012)

Great thread! Was wondering why my newly installed LED were flickering... haha will do this mod and report back shortly


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

There is a metal clip at either side of the map light unit, these need to be pressed to release the unit, you'll see them once you get the plastic clear cover off


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't these resistors look too small (underpowered)? If you put original bulbs back, these resistors may cause smoke and fire!
The bulbs are 3W, which requires the resistor to be at least 3W power rating... Just a thought.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Will using 5w 330ohm resistor cause higher temperature?


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

I've just bought 2w 330ohm resistors, fitted 2 of them the same way as you did, connected to 12v (to test what temperature will they reach, I don't want my car to burn) and only 1 resistor has heated up... I used regular duck tape instead of head shrink one.


----------



## wilson (Feb 20, 2012)

bigsyd said:


> and this what i did 8)
> 
> had a good few pm 's asking how i did my interior led lighting, so i have put together a bit of a how to..hope it helps
> 
> ...


This is a good write up and looks very simple... I want to give this a go but need somebody to help me by showing me new up to date links of the map bulbs and resistors from ebay to by... I find some that look correct, but do not mention the word "refractor" as mentioned above (whatever that means :? )

As soon as I get the links and to 100% parts needed I will add to Mullum's complete LED light write up


----------



## LonestarFTB (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can find this guide with images? I just want to make sure I know what I have to do before ordering the resistors.

Cheers


----------

